# Nice striper



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

John and Steve from Alltackle took advantage of the warm temps and flat calm seas yesterday and got out for some ocean trolling . They were rewarded with this decent 34" linsider :


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

*Photo insert Test*










will it show up


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Way to go.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice to see!

Scrapple...try tinypic.com and browse your files then hit upload and copy the html at the first line into the message here on P&S.


----------

